# Into the Light



## Tuna (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 16, 2022)

-

Do you mean into the "Light"?


----------



## Tuna (Mar 16, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Do you mean into the "Light"?


Yes, I meant “light” 🙄 - oh well…night works as well…🙂

Wait…fixed it! 🙏🏼


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 16, 2022)

-

You can still edit it!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 16, 2022)

Nice shot.  Was this shot in VA?  The street looks very European.


----------



## Tuna (Mar 16, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice shot.  Was this shot in VA?  The street looks very European.


Shot in Lucca, Italy…I wish there were some Old World streets in Va. 😊


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 16, 2022)

Tuna said:


> Shot in Lucca, Italy…*I wish there were some Old World streets in Va*. 😊



Be careful with what you wish for, all the charm of the old
stones and architecture… but many without trees, none!


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 16, 2022)

Wonderful shot!


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2022)

Beautiful work.   Another classic piece of street photography - well done, Tuna!


----------



## slat (Mar 20, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------

